# 208V equipment 240V power help!



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

EnvElec said:


> ...........A electrical supply house recommended three buck boosters, one for each leg but that just seems wrong.


They're right, however. That is the purpose of a transformer.... to change voltages.

You would wire the three transformers together into the incoming 240v lines and end up with 208 coming out.


----------



## Toronto Sparky (Apr 12, 2009)

You could probably get away with just changing the control transformer. 
Most motors don't care about a few volts.


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

Look carefully at the nameplate of the motors and control transformer. Is it actually 240, or more likely 230. Or even 208-230. As stated above, a good part of the time, the motors are OK with either 208 or 240. The control transformer could very likely be connected 240 as well. If it's connected 208, it most likely has a tap for 240. 

It's pretty rare that either of these voltages are not interchangeable. 

If buck-boost transformers are indeed necessary, I would not use 3, only two are needed. If you need help sizing or connecting them, post back with the motor HP, and other loads. 

Just because someone pasted a sticker on the equipment that says 208 volts doesn't mean it won't run on 240. 

Rob


----------

